# What is the lowest temperature tarantulas can live in?



## Fade (Mar 20, 2018)

I am wondering what is the lowest temperature for my room to be that a tarantula can live in.

Obviously it may depend on the species.  I am getting any beginner species, most likely curly hair, but may get chaco golden knee, gbb, euathlus sp red, or pink zebra.

I am guessing they can survive low temps but just won't be as active?

So what temp is the lowest where they are still active.

Thanks


----------



## Ungoliant (Mar 20, 2018)

Fade said:


> So what temp is the lowest where they are still active.


Most of the beginner terrestrials can tolerate temperatures in the mid to upper 60s just fine. (Many of them come from latitudes or altitudes that get pretty cold.)

If it's regularly going to get colder than that, I would get a space heater for the room.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ItzXskrilla (Mar 20, 2018)

I’m curious as well, my house sometimes drops to the low 60s during winter, and goes as high as 90’s in the summer. My house is 50years old and only has electric for heat source, living in Socal my electric bill is 350 average (thanks Jerry Browngoggle).  This doubles if I run the heater in the house.(heater kicks in if it drops below 60)  This is the second winter they have made it through and all seem to remain healthy, molt safely, eat on schedule. Sometimes on the cooler days I see very little behavioral differences; if at all, and  nothing that looks to be life threatening. 
As for T’s that live with us are: 3 Avics—A.A, Peru Sp. purple, c versi, 2 pokies- Regalis, Rufilata, a P. Irminia, an L.Parahybana, G. Pulchripes & GBB. All T’s are juveniles with the Avic avic being sub adult. A few slings mixed in.


----------



## starnaito (Mar 20, 2018)

ItzXskrilla said:


> I’m curious as well, my house sometimes drops to the low 60s during winter, and goes as high as 90’s in the summer. My house is 50years old and only has electric for heat source, living in Socal my electric bill is 350 average (thanks Jerry Browngoggle).  This doubles if I run the heater in the house.(heater kicks in if it drops below 60)  This is the second winter they have made it through and all seem to remain healthy, molt safely, eat on schedule. Sometimes on the cooler days I see very little behavioral differences; if at all, and  nothing that looks to be life threatening.
> As for T’s that live with us are: 3 Avics—A.A, Peru Sp. purple, c versi, 2 pokies- Regalis, Rufilata, a P. Irminia, an L.Parahybana, G. Pulchripes & GBB. All T’s are juveniles with the Avic avic being sub adult. A few slings mixed in.


This has been the case for me as well. Although I did get a space heater this year, I don't feel comfortable leaving it on when I'm not home, so temps have crept toward the low/mid 60s at times. But I know the Ts crave the higher temps, because as soon as I turn on the space heater, they gravitate toward the side of their enclosure that's closest to it. Curse these old, drafty houses.

If your concern is for low temps during shipping, it's possible for them to survive lower temps for a limited amount of time, but they become slow and sluggish. Many sellers don't like to ship if temps are going to be below 50.


----------



## viper69 (Mar 20, 2018)

Fade said:


> I am wondering what is the lowest temperature for my room to be that a tarantula can live in.
> 
> Obviously it may depend on the species.  I am getting any beginner species, most likely curly hair, but may get chaco golden knee, gbb, euathlus sp red, or pink zebra.
> 
> ...


Tolerate is one thing, chronic exposure is another. Do you want your T to survive OR thrive?? I don't understand this question unless you have heating issues in your home/apt/room etc

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Misty Day (Mar 20, 2018)

I've found most T's can tolerate periods of lower temps well, we recently had a snow storm in Ireland and my power went out, the temps dropped to around low 40's at one point. This was only one night of this though before the power came back,and I definitely wouldn't expect them to survive in those temperatures for long. As Viper said tolerating is not thriving, only surviving. All T owners goals should be to help their pets thrive. If the temps get low in your house your best bet would be to get a space heater.


----------



## Fade (Mar 20, 2018)

viper69 said:


> Tolerate is one thing, chronic exposure is another. Do you want your T to survive OR thrive?? I don't understand this question unless you have heating issues in your home/apt/room etc


I mean to live in reguarly.  I know Ts can survive low temps for a short period but not long term.  I have hives where it triggers basically when any regular person starts sweating.  So that means heat, anxiety, stress, exercise, etc.  It is very painful hives.  I will house them in my room.  I am looking for the minimum that a T can live comfortably.  Obvously if it's too high of a temp, I won't get Ts.  Just looking at a minimum but kind of realise no one will have a number or range really.  I'm pretty sure 68F and above is good.  70 being good.  I keep my room at 74-75 but occasionally if my hives act up I close the vent.


----------



## Vinny2915 (Mar 20, 2018)

I keep my males at around 15-17C. I have done this for months (to slow growth so females pass them). And I have never seen any issues. They just don't move around in their enclosures as often as the ones that are kept hot. I find they also don't web as much. Only downside I can see keeping this low is painfully slow growth. If it matters i keep various Poecilotheria sp.,psalmopoeus sp. Heteroscodra sp. Like this. I don't know the difference between survive and thrive in terms of tarantulas, they are creatures that make homes out of nearly anything. They do not feel happy or sad, they just exist. If they are not "happy" they will die, that's how I see it. And in terms of temps 15-17C in my experience willl not kill them (at least the genus I keep this way but I doubt it would most others). To end, it is as simple as take off your shirt, generally speaking, if you are feeling okay with the temperature so is your tarantula.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (Mar 20, 2018)

From what I've seen they're ok in mid 60s for a little while but at least low 70s is healthier. Ideally mid 70s to low 80s for best growth results.


----------



## viper69 (Mar 20, 2018)

Fade said:


> I mean to live in reguarly.  I know Ts can survive low temps for a short period but not long term.  I have hives where it triggers basically when any regular person starts sweating.  So that means heat, anxiety, stress, exercise, etc.  It is very painful hives.  I will house them in my room.  I am looking for the minimum that a T can live comfortably.  Obvously if it's too high of a temp, I won't get Ts.  Just looking at a minimum but kind of realise no one will have a number or range really.  I'm pretty sure 68F and above is good.  70 being good.  I keep my room at 74-75 but occasionally if my hives act up I close the vent.


75 is a good temp. A range of 70-75 is fine.


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 21, 2018)

Vinny2915 said:


> I keep my males at around 15-17C. I have done this for months (to slow growth so females pass them). And I have never seen any issues. They just don't move around in their enclosures as often as the ones that are kept hot. I find they also don't web as much. Only downside I can see keeping this low is painfully slow growth. If it matters i keep various Poecilotheria sp.,psalmopoeus sp. Heteroscodra sp. Like this. I don't know the difference between survive and thrive in terms of tarantulas, they are creatures that make homes out of nearly anything. They do not feel happy or sad, they just exist. If they are not "happy" they will die, that's how I see it. And in terms of temps 15-17C in my experience willl not kill them (at least the genus I keep this way but I doubt it would most others). To end, it is as simple as take off your shirt, generally speaking, if you are feeling okay with the temperature so is your tarantula.


While this may help slowing males down, i would not recommend 15°C (59F) as a standard temp.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Vinny2915 (Mar 21, 2018)

Summer is comming so it'll raise to 19 in the apartment (roughly) I wouldn't go any higher than that. I can't have them outgrowing my females.

Females are kept at 30-32C and they seem to love it. They are always walking around, eating, and molting.


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 22, 2018)

Vinny2915 said:


> Summer is comming so it'll raise to 19 in the apartment (roughly) I wouldn't go any higher than that. I can't have them outgrowing my females.
> 
> Females are kept at 30-32C and they seem to love it. They are always walking around, eating, and molting.


Lol, that's the other extreme. That's fairly hot. I think mine at the hottest part are around 27-ish. 
15 for males is okay if you need to slow them down, but there's only so much you can slow them down.


----------



## Steven Caribena (Dec 18, 2018)

I was wondering about this topic too since I didn't have T's for about 20 years until about a month ago and during winter it gets below 15°C (59F) in my room. (so far I used a heater)
But from what I learned in the past, I know temperature is not that important (only for grow speed), I remember having my T's several days below 15°C with no consequences. But since T knowledge changed ALOT over the years I wanted to look into it again and found this article:

_"It also means that they come from the factory with a built-in ability to operate effectively across a truly remarkable range of body temperatures. They barely notice the ambient temperature until it approaches physiological extremes, perhaps *somewhere below 60° F (16° C)* for a low and somewhere above 100° F (38° C) at the maximum. Low ambient temperatures that tarantulas can survive *for brief periods* (perhaps overnight, for example), even though they won't be operational, vary* from near freezing for many temperate zone and montane species, to the 50°s F (low "teens" C) for the tropical species*. Maximal high body temperatures for any tarantula seem to lie somewhere above 110° F (43° C)."_
(https://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/Temperature.html)


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 19, 2018)

Steven Caribena said:


> I was wondering about this topic too since I didn't have T's for about 20 years until about a month ago and during winter it gets below 15°C (59F) in my room. (so far I used a heater)
> But from what I learned in the past, I know temperature is not that important (only for grow speed), I remember having my T's several days below 15°C with no consequences. But since T knowledge changed ALOT over the years I wanted to look into it again and found this article:
> 
> _"It also means that they come from the factory with a built-in ability to operate effectively across a truly remarkable range of body temperatures. They barely notice the ambient temperature until it approaches physiological extremes, perhaps *somewhere below 60° F (16° C)* for a low and somewhere above 100° F (38° C) at the maximum. Low ambient temperatures that tarantulas can survive *for brief periods* (perhaps overnight, for example), even though they won't be operational, vary* from near freezing for many temperate zone and montane species, to the 50°s F (low "teens" C) for the tropical species*. Maximal high body temperatures for any tarantula seem to lie somewhere above 110° F (43° C)."_
> (https://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/Temperature.html)


Not sure about this. The writer of the article is also the writer of 'The tarantula keeper's guide' of which the latest version holds a lot of outdated content.

That Theraphosids *can* survive freezing or burning temps does not mean we *should* let them freeze or burn.
Every animal has its optimal environment, and I think Theraphosids are no exception.
Schultz' experience is/was mainly centered about NW hardy species, and didn't involve tropicals, for instance


----------



## antinous (Dec 19, 2018)

I wouldn't keep tarantulas anything over 85 for a long time. Sure, they're found in areas that can be over that, but they're in burrows/holes that are much cooler than the outside temp.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ellenantula (Dec 19, 2018)

I try to keep my Ts in my own comfort zone -- low to mid 70s fahrenheit -- whether that requires a/c or heat.
I'm sure they can manage lower temps for short periods of time (it happens in the wild); but if my home was low 60s fahrenheit all the time -- I would probably give them a space heater.
I also can't imagine them liking temps way up high in upper 80sF or 90sF -- if I'm sweating, I figure they probably aren't too comfy either.  

All that said, Ts can be quite resilient and tolerate temps a little higher or lower than our comfort zone... but probably not for the long haul.  Even those from hot climates probably burrow deep to cool down.


----------



## boina (Dec 19, 2018)

Steven Caribena said:


> I was wondering about this topic too since I didn't have T's for about 20 years until about a month ago and during winter it gets below 15°C (59F) in my room. (so far I used a heater)
> But from what I learned in the past, I know temperature is not that important (only for grow speed), I remember having my T's several days below 15°C with no consequences. But since T knowledge changed ALOT over the years I wanted to look into it again and found this article:
> 
> _"It also means that they come from the factory with a built-in ability to operate effectively across a truly remarkable range of body temperatures. They barely notice the ambient temperature until it approaches physiological extremes, perhaps *somewhere below 60° F (16° C)* for a low and somewhere above 100° F (38° C) at the maximum. Low ambient temperatures that tarantulas can survive *for brief periods* (perhaps overnight, for example), even though they won't be operational, vary* from near freezing for many temperate zone and montane species, to the 50°s F (low "teens" C) for the tropical species*. Maximal high body temperatures for any tarantula seem to lie somewhere above 110° F (43° C)."_
> (https://people.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/Temperature.html)


There is some truth in that, though I don't agree with all of it. 

Low temps: A tarantulas metabolism depends on temperature. At low temps - and how low that is depends on species - they won't be able to eat because their metabolism has slowed down so much that they can't metabolize their food. For tropical species that critical temp seems to be between 65 and 68F, for others it is much below that. My M. mesomelas (low temp tarantulas) were eating voraciously at 60F. All tarantulas can survive lower temps, they just won't thrive.

High temps: High temps increase the metabolism. That puts a strain on the tarantulas body and it means they need to breathe more. The book lungs will operate at full capacity, making them prone to drying out. For that reason a tarantula at really high temperatures will need more moisture than at lower temps, and it will depend on that moisture to survive. Again, it depends on species about what temps and what moisture we are talking here. But high temps put a definite strain on a tarantula and everything above 90F will get dangerous, or even damaging. Again, short term highs are not a problem, at least not as long as the tarantula has a moist spot to help it breathe. Above 100F it gets critical for nearly all tarantulas.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Award 1


----------



## Goopyguy56 (Dec 19, 2018)

Have a B albo I used to keep in my classroom. They turn the heat off at night. I left her there during christmas break 2 years ago. Anywho, she survived some cold temps probably in the lower 40's. I came in after break and forgot they turned the heat off. She looked pretty stiff. I poked her and she moved very slowly. I took her home and she was fine after she warmed up. I always take her home during the winter. Heck, I don't think I will keep spiders in the classroom anymore. Teenagers can be turds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven Caribena (Dec 20, 2018)

Of course the best temperatures for them to thrive is about the same as ours, they eat more and are most active (in T terms lol) in those conditions.
I only wanted to know what temperatures they _can survive_ as it can get quite cold in winter nights here and my electricity bill is absurd high already.
At the moment I keep the subadults / adults at around 20-21°C / 70F at night and up to 24°C / 75F daytime. The slings are all in an old tank with thermostat at slightly higher temperatures.


----------



## Andrea82 (Dec 20, 2018)

Steven Caribena said:


> Of course the best temperatures for them to thrive is about the same as ours, they eat more and are most active (in T terms lol) in those conditions.
> I only wanted to know what temperatures they _can survive_ as it can get quite cold in winter nights here and my electricity bill is absurd high already.
> At the moment I keep the subadults / adults at around 20-21°C / 70F at night and up to 24°C / 75F daytime. The slings are all in an old tank with thermostat at slightly higher temperatures.


Those temps are fine, even for tropical species in winter.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

